
Surveillance powers: New law needed, says terror watchdog - escapologybb
http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-33092894
======
oliwarner
"Terror watchdog"?!

Moving on... It'd be nice if somebody could put some costings on this. We keep
hearing that we "need" this super-urgently but when there are day-to-day
services like primary healthcare, mental healthcare and policing being
constricted under progressively tighter budgets, is there not a point where we
have to wonder if there's any point in defending the country if we're just
going to let it fall into social disrepair.

Two years ago GCHQ supposedly[1] had a budget of £1.9bn. That's a lot of
nurses. Who knows what's happened to that number since then and whether or not
that includes the infrastructure ISPs need to let them in and retain all this
data (which I assume we're paying for anyway).

[1]:
[http://www.theguardian.com/world/interactive/2013/aug/01/gch...](http://www.theguardian.com/world/interactive/2013/aug/01/gchq-
spy-agency-nsa-edward-snowden)

------
commentzorro
I'll summarize this for you. "Be afraid, be very afraid. All the time." Said
every government snooping agency everywhere. "Citizens, we only have your best
interests in mind and would never use this to impose civil or moral
restrictions on you."

